

Curated list of Scala frameworks, libraries and software - loopasam
https://github.com/lauris/awesome-scala

======
taeric
This list would be a ton more useful if there were some metrics or indications
for which libraries were included and why. Just as good, which were
purposefully _not_ included. And again, why.

This is pretty much _the_ reason folks go with full stack frameworks fairly
often. Trying to determine which of the testing modules to pair with which
authentication module and which ... is annoying.

~~~
lauriswtf
The list is open source and community driven. It means that everyone can
improve it and suggest edits. There has already been 19 pull requests with
additions and deletions.

Currently the list is just a work in progress, but I am certain that after
several iterations of pull requests it will be up to date and useful.

~~~
taeric
That just brings the entire "curated" aspect into question. I mean, sure it
was curated. By the internet.

At the least, common metrics that can be applied to various offerings would be
neat. Possibly a qualifier such that you can't add an item unless it meets a
threshold on a few criteria.

------
facorreia
Also [https://github.com/softprops/ls](https://github.com/softprops/ls) and
[https://github.com/velvia/links](https://github.com/velvia/links)

------
bkeroack
I've asked before but I'm going to try again: are there any resources out
there for learning Scala that do not assume a Java background?

I have no Java experience (I'm primarily a Python developer) and therefore
find most of the documentation difficult because I'm not at all familiar with
the Java ecosystem (maven, jars, weird reverse-DNS naming convention for
packages, JDBC, etc). Am I expected to first become a Java developer before I
can even start with Scala?

~~~
jghn
I've been working with scala for about 1.5 years. My background previously was
mostly Python & R for the previous 10 years although I had been working w/
Java a little here and there for about a year prior to switching to Scala.

I didn't encounter any difficulty picking up Scala - my main resources at the
time were "Programming in Scala", poking around StackOverflow and my group's
existing code base. If anything I think my background with Python & R helped
as I was already familiar with a lot of the functional-ish approaches from
those languages (e.g. lambdas, maps, etc)

As Kev009 pointed out, using something like IntelliJ helped immensely as well
as it handles a lot of the boilerplate-y stuff.

~~~
bkeroack
Nice. That's very similar to my background (R & Python). There's no existing
codebase though, we are doing everything greenfield in Scala.

I'll give IntelliJ another try, thanks.

------
DCKing
It's interesting to see that most of these libraries are either web services
or language support. Are client side apps for the (Oracle) JVM definitively
over?

------
hnriot
I wish people would stop creating scala libraries and frameworks, it just
fragments the java community. Scala was a short term hack to fill in the gaps
until Java has lambdas. Java does now and there's no need to keep scala
separate, the syntactical sugar to remove some of the boilerplate to java is
just not worth the fragmenting effect. We've seen much the same thing with
python 2 and python 3, which differ in ways similar to java. We need to delete
scala and delete python 3 and all get back to solving real problems.

~~~
x_42_123
Here's an interesting video from a Scala expert:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiJycy6dFSQ](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiJycy6dFSQ)

~~~
frowaway001
_Yawn_

